# Quale genere di film preferite?



## Blu71 (31 Agosto 2012)

Quale genere di film preferite?


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2012)

Un pò tutti, tranne gli Horror che mi fanno pena.
Forse prediligo, se ben fatti, i Drammatici e i Thriller!


----------



## BB7 (31 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Un pò tutti, tranne gli Horror che mi fanno pena.
> Forse prediligo, se ben fatti, i Drammatici e i Thriller!



Quoto tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Un pò tutti, tranne gli Horror che mi fanno pena.
> Forse prediligo, se ben fatti, i Drammatici e i Thriller!



Pefetto


----------



## yelle (1 Settembre 2012)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Un pò tutti, tranne gli Horror che mi fanno pena.
> Forse prediligo, se ben fatti, i Drammatici e i Thriller!


same here.


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2012)

Tutti i generi se fatti bene


----------



## Vinz (1 Settembre 2012)

Drama, Action, Thriller


----------



## Ataraxia (1 Settembre 2012)

Dramma,tanto dramma


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Aprile 2013)

Solo biografie del dottor Berlusconi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Solo biografie del dottor Berlusconi



Soffri di incubi?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Soffri di incubi?



no amo lo splatter


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Febbraio 2014)

Dipende dallo stato d'animo. Quindi direi un po' tutti i generi. Non amo i western perchè li ho sempre trovati troppo specifici come ambientazioni e caratterizzazioni di personaggi lasciando quindi un esiguo spazio, lo so di scrivere un paradosso ma non trovo differenza tra un film claustrofobico ambientato in una stanza rispetto ad un western ambientato sostanzialmente sempre nel deserto, con la differenza non da poco che spesso nei primi si possono anche trovare sviluppi e caratterizzazioni di personaggi interessanti mentre nei western han sempre dominato i soliti clichè.
Non amo neppure i film horror (seppur da ragazzino mi piacessero...penso ai Nightmare per dire che però se rivisti ora avrebbero il gusto del grottesco). Discorso diverso per film con deriva horror ma che non si pongono come tali nel genere e nella struttura della trama.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Febbraio 2014)

P...o


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fantascienza su tutti, soprattutto al cinema. Poi comunque dipende anche un pò dalla situazione, a volte quando non so che fare mi va anche di vedere qualche commedia americana.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Febbraio 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Tutti i generi se fatti bene



Anch'io.
Il mio film preferito, ovvero _Ritorno al futuro_, è di un genere che solitamente non apprezzo tanto.
Se un film è fatto bene mi piace a prescindere dal genere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ritorno al Futuro comunque è il mio preferito nei secoli dei secoli, l'avrò visto 30 volte ognuno!


----------



## Brain84 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io.
> Il mio film preferito, ovvero _Ritorno al futuro_, è di un genere che solitamente non apprezzo tanto.
> Se un film è fatto bene mi piace a prescindere dal genere



Grande Ritorno al futuro! 

"Marty devi tornare indietro con me!" "ma indietro dove?" "indietro nel futuro!!"


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anch'io.
> Il mio film preferito, ovvero _Ritorno al futuro_, è di un genere che solitamente non apprezzo tanto.
> Se un film è fatto bene mi piace a prescindere dal genere


----------

